# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "Robot man", Connie Francis

## Airicist

Connie Francis on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Connie Francis - "Robot Man"

Published on Dec 19, 2013




> From 1960 - this single was quite popular in Australia but I can't seem to find any mention in the U.S. or U.K. charts

----------


## Airicist

Connie Francis
Robot Man

I want a robot man to hold me tight
 One that I can count on every si-ingle night
 He wouldn't run around like other guys
 I wouldn't have to listen to his alibis

 A little robot man to call my own
 I'd never have to worry that he wou-ouldn't phone
 He'd never dance with anyone but me
 I'd just have to wind him with a robot key

 I'd have a steady da-ate (yay-yay-yay-yay)
 Seven nights a wee-eek (yay-yay-yay-yay)
 And we would never fi-ight (yay-yay-yay-yay)
 'Cause it would be impossible for him to speak

 Don't want a real live boy, they give me grief
 Always make me cry into my ha-andkerchief
 So it's a robot man I'm dreamin' of
 Because I can depend upon a robot love, yeah

 Mmm, we'd have a steady da-ate (yay-yay-yay-yay)
 Seven nights a wee-eek (yay-yay-yay-yay)
 And we would never fi-ight (yay-yay-yay-yay)
 'Cause it would be impossible for him to speak

 Don't want a real live boy, they give me grief
 Always make me cry into a ha-andkerchief
 So it's a robot man I'm dreamin' of
 Because I can depend upon a robot love

 Yeah, just hope I can depend upon a robot love
 I mean, because I can depend upon a robot love
 Do-oo, because I can depend upon a robot love
 Oh-oh, just hope I can depend upon a robot love
 I mean, because I can depend upon a robot love

----------

